#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче "Тибетское исцеление звуком"

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве "Уддияна" вышла новая книга: *Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче "Тибетское исцеление звуком"* (Книга + CD).

СПб.: Уддияна, 2008
Формат: 70 x 90 1/16
Тираж: 2000 экз.
112 стр., твердый переплет

Тибетская буддийская традиция Бон - одна из старейших восточных духовных традиций, непрерывно передающаяся до наших дней. Благодаря книге "Тибетское исцеление звуком" вы можете познакомиться с древней практикой священных звуков этой традиции и с их помощью пробудить целительный потенциал своего естественного ума.



Заказать: http://dharma.ru/details/511

----------


## Калдэн

Наверно на практики, изложенные в этой книге, нужна передача от учителя?
Лунг?

----------


## Inbongo

> Наверно на практики, изложенные в этой книге, нужна передача от учителя?
> Лунг?


Обычно, Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче, в своих книгах практики на которые требуется посвящение дает только в общей форме для ознакомления, по крайней мере так было в предыдущих.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Наверно на практики, изложенные в этой книге, нужна передача от учителя?
> Лунг?


Упоминаний об этом в книге не вижу. Написано: читайте, слушайте, практикуйте.

----------


## babochka

> Наверно на практики, изложенные в этой книге, нужна передача от учителя?
> Лунг?


Была на семинаре по этой практике, который недавно происходил в Санкт-Петербурге, там задавали вопрос Ринпоче относительно разрешения на практики. Он сказал, что все его практики можно делать если есть намерение в дальнейшем получить передачу на эти практики.

----------


## Tagnang

Вот выдержка из расшифровки последнего ретрита, где Ринпоче говорит об этой практике:
«Для обычного человека практика семенных слогов-воинов – очень хорошая практика. Я считаю, она даже не требует передачи, её следует делать каждому, независимо от Бона или Буддизма. Сам принцип этой медитации имеет огромную силу преображения. Это практика на всю жизнь, а не на пару лет. Плохие практикующие предпочитают менять практики вместо того чтобы менять себя самих. Хорошие практикующие не стремятся менять практику, но стремятся измениться сами. Я думаю, следует идти именно таким путём. Если внимательно подойти к практике семенных слогов-воинов, там есть много вещей, требующих понимания. Она очень хорошо работает во множестве ситуаций, с которыми приходится сталкиваться в жизни.»

----------

Kozlov Kirill (29.05.2010), Евгений Грейт (26.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Хорошая книга, хорошие практики, что сказать... Читаю ее сейчас, еще не со всеми слогами работал, но эффект есть, Ринпоче всегда радует своими книгами.
Как бы теперь тему не прикрыли... меня уже отправили в Бобруйск на 10 дней за указание ссылки на другую книгу данного автора(

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А не надо привлекать излишнее внимание разными неприличными на этом форуме словами. Тем более, что висит себе 2 года и висит.  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Хорошая книга, хорошие практики, что сказать... Читаю ее сейчас, еще не со всеми слогами работал, но эффект есть, Ринпоче всегда радует своими книгами.
> Как бы теперь тему не прикрыли... меня уже отправили в Бобруйск на 10 дней за указание ссылки на другую книгу данного автора(


 А можно узнать что именно за эффект? Что в вас изменилось и за какой период?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ослабление тревожащих эмоций, проще оставаться в присутствии. Легче "затормозить" себя когда чувствуешь что тебя "несет", т.е. когда срабатывает бдительность, понимаешь что сейчас отвлечения идут, и по нарастающей, проще вернуться в состояние присутствия. Не могу сказать что это только благодаря этим практикам, я практикую и другие, в среднем по 1,5-2 часа в день, но и слоги-воины и ца-лунг занимают среди них достойное место. К сожалению не каждый день, но включаю эти практики в свой ежедневный распорядок.

----------

